# First Amendment Auditors



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Recently on our podcast we mentioned 1st Amendment Auditors. @Slippy asked me to expound on the topic so here it is.

You can find many 1A auditors on YouTube. These are just regular citizens trying to keep the police honest, basically. Most of these guys know their 1st and 4th amendment rights better than the police and they challenge the cops when unconstitutionally confronted.

With that said if you decide to jump down this rabbit hole just remember not all of them are the same. Some are just jerks trying to yell at cops. If you watch those videos you'll get turned off to the idea of 1A Auditors.

I do find it very interesting how many of these cops use intimidation on people simply exercising their 1st amendment. Most of the time they'll ask for a Sargent and the Sgt. will set the officer straight...which is funny as hell.

I'm posting a compilation video so you can get the idea but there are thousands of these videos made by hundreds of people who consider themselves First Amendment Auditors.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

I have watched quite a few of the 1st amendment auditors. Some are complete donkey backsides.

Some are respectful even when being bullied or ordered to do something they don't have to.

Pick and choose wisely 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This guy is one of my favorites. He cracks me up. Hes a Hispanic dude so he has a heavy accent but it makes it even funnier. He know his stuff and shuts down a lot of cops. Hes always courteous unless they are rude to him. Then he'll start calling them "fool". Channel name is Kern County Transparency.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks @Sasquatch

Can't wait to view some of these. Due to constraints of Satellite internet I have to wait until 2 am -8 am to get enough bandwidth to view them. :sad2:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Thanks @Sasquatch
> 
> Can't wait to view some of these. Due to constraints of Satellite internet I have to wait until 2 am -8 am to get enough bandwidth to view them. :sad2:


Hughs, huh?


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hughs...ouch

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Yeah well I have a different take on this.
Reminds me of the #metoo bullshit.
Or callin people a 'hero' for just doin the right thing.
This dilutes, for when it really matters.
That's all IMO, take it or leave it, too tired to debate it, just posting my .02


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't know what's happened to our wifi here, either @Slippy...too many people working from home and going to school is all I can think. I can't look at videos anymore and had to listen to "Denton and Sasquatch Show" on the phone this morning. It's a real bright spot in my day. Seriously. No place to go, and we've got my mil who is really going downhill fast here in the house. I don't think she has much more to go. Please pray for her, if you're the praying kind. Thanks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Hughs, huh?





soyer38301 said:


> Hughs...ouch
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yeah, HughesNet has not been the best but our options are limited.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Good time to check plan w/family, incase all internet service is shut down.
Which reminds me to put fresh batteries in the am/fm radio.
Stay safe, all.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Yeah, HughesNet has not been the best but our options are limited.


Been there done that...I fully understand. Had one property we owned could not get any type other than Hughs...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I don't care for most of 'em. They act like they're 4-year-olds in a candy store and their mom told them "No!"

News Now Houston, Amagansett Press and The Battousai are the ones worth watching.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> News Now Houston, Amagansett Press and The Battousai are the ones worth watching.


Those would be in my top 5.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

soyer38301 said:


> Those would be in my top 5.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


News Now California is another good one.

Kern County (KC Camera Boy) is full of himself. High Desert Community Watch is as well. Neither one knows how to exercise their 5th. They just won't shut up. HDCW's videos have devolved into him saying nothing but "Listen... listen.... listen.... listen.... listen.... listen.... listen....."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> News Now California is another good one.
> 
> Kern County (KC Camera Boy) is full of himself. High Desert Community Watch is as well. Neither one knows how to exercise their 5th. They just won't shut up. HDCW's videos have devolved into him saying nothing but "Listen... listen.... listen.... listen.... listen.... listen.... listen....."


Give me the names of a few more, I plan to look them up and watch some of their stuff tomorrow am.

Thx


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Give me the names of a few more, I plan to look them up and watch some of their stuff tomorrow am.
> 
> Thx


SAEXTAZYPREZ.

Bunny Boots Ink.

Rights Crispy.

TXSHEEPDOG72.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> SAEXTASZYPREZ.
> 
> Bunny Boots Ink.
> 
> ...


I've heard of Rights Crispy. Doesn't he go to Post Offices and Government buildings and films the workers and the tax payer funded workers get all mad? I had no idea this was called a First Amendment Audit but I guess it makes sense.

I'll check them out. Interesting.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Early this am I found a bunch of these First Amendment Auditor videos on the YouTube and actually had a blast watching some of them.

A few points that I took away from the videos, and I did find out that most of these videos are filled with a lot of dead time, so I fast forwarded as much as possible;

From multiple 1st Amendment Auditors;

Most Tax Payer Funded employees at various government offices are self righteous know it all's that think that We The People work for them and not the other way around.

Most Tax Payer Funded non LEO employees are women. (Slippy adds that he believes that most of these women have not had nor are they capable of having a meaningful relationship with a man, their children or friends. Also if any of them have had an orgasm it was self induced while watching video of citizens taking crap from DMV or Tax Collection Offices or School Boards) 

Most "front line" LEO's are ignorant of the law, power hungry and are quick to threaten violence or intimidation.

Most "Supervisory" LEO's are knowledgeable and aware of individual rights. But they are unable or unwilling to train the front line officers either because they have been ordered not to by the politicians or they actually believe that its ok for the front line officer to violate as many rights of the ignorant populace in order to show arrests or revenue.

Most female LEO have a chip on their shoulder AND extremely fat asses.

More to come later!

Thanks for reading! :vs_wave:


----------



## sonofliberty (Jun 1, 2020)

I thought this was about the proposed auditors for farcebook.


----------



## sonofliberty (Jun 1, 2020)

You gotta love people who know and exercise their rights.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Early this am I found a bunch of these First Amendment Auditor videos on the YouTube and actually had a blast watching some of them.
> 
> A few points that I took away from the videos, and I did find out that most of these videos are filled with a lot of dead time, so I fast forwarded as much as possible;
> 
> ...


Most security guards have no idea what the limits of their 'authority' are. Nor do most of them even know the difference between public and private property. Yet they always claim to know exactly, to the blade of grass or grain of sand, where a property line is.

Most people have _no clue_ what their rights are, yet act like they are constitutional law attorneys.

Most people honestly believe they have a 'copyright' on their face. And no one can record them without permission.

Most people will say videoing in public is illegal, yet merrily pull out their own phones and start recording.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

sonofliberty said:


> You gotta love people who know and exercise their rights.


I love the rights, and the free exercise of them.
I don't have to love asshats who play on human emotion for views.

Record everything for use in court, not your YouTube channel.

Just my .02.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> I love the rights, and the free exercise of them.
> I don't have to love asshats who play on human emotion for views.
> 
> Record everything for use in court, not your YouTube channel.
> ...


Many auditors won't post a video they have if they think it's going to court.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Many auditors won't post a video they have if they think it's going to court.


That's all well and good, and I can understand why.
But I don't understand the need to shame people for fake internet points on a social media platform.
I know some folks get their rocks off by seeing what they can do, albeit legally, just to see how others will react. I don't understand it, but I know it's done.
It's like shock street art. It's legal, but nobody really wants to see it. In this case, it's just a thumbing of the nose at authority for the sake of it. Then, in the next moment, desperately hoping they show up to render aid when needed.
The main thing that chaps me is the antagonizing after the fact. Name calling, "walk of shame", bully tactics. Even though they're right, they're still an ass. Like Squatch said, immediately puts you off to their intentions.

I just don't get it.
My opinion only. People are free to act a fool all they want as long as it's legal.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> ............The main thing that chaps me is the antagonizing after the fact. Name calling, "walk of shame", bully tactics. Even though they're right, they're still an ass. Like Squatch said, immediately puts you off to their intentions.
> 
> I just don't get it.
> My opinion only. People are free to act a fool all they want as long as it's legal.


That's why there's a lot of 'em I don't watch.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@Kauboy

I'm with you. Idiots playing reindeer games with idiots.
Most just do the best they can with what they got.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Whether you like them or not I would argue they should be given some credit since they are out doing SOMETHING which is a lot more than most of us can say.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Whether you like them or not I would argue they should be given some credit since they are out doing SOMETHING which is a lot more than most of us can say.


Kinda like there's no such thing as bad sex?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Kinda like there's no such thing as bad sex?


I prefer "sex is like pizza. Even when it's bad its good".

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One thing good about some of these 1st A Auditors is that they are bringing to light the fact that tax payer funded employees work for We The People. 

Putting some of these tyrants on notice is a very good thing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Kinda like there's no such thing as bad sex?





Sasquatch said:


> I prefer "sex is like pizza. Even when it's bad its good".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Leave it to you two knuckleheads to turn a thread about the Bill of Rights into a discussion about Cattle Proddin' The Oyster Ditch with the Lap Rocket...:vs_clap:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

James Freeman is another good one.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> James Freeman is another good one.


Watched one this morning where James Freeman was in a police department parking lot filming and one of the cops came out and told him it was against the law and James lit into his ass pretty good. Then he started asking the cop similar questions that cops ask people when they pull them over at night;

Have you been drinking?
Where are you going?
Where are you coming from?
I need to see your ID and registration.
Looks like your eyes are red, have you been taking drugs?

It was a bit uncomfortable but a little humorous to watch. The cop was on his heels the whole time. The cop finally retreated and went inside the station.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Watched one this morning where James Freeman was in a police department parking lot filming and one of the cops came out and told him it was against the law and James lit into his ass pretty good. Then he started asking the cop similar questions that cops ask people when they pull them over at night;
> 
> Have you been drinking?
> Where are you going?
> ...


He really did the Flipped Script thing well when he saw a city cop sitting in his patrol car in a lot behind a closed lumber yard. He approached the window, tapped on it, and when the officer rolled his window down James launched right into the script. "Why are you sitting back here? Do you have ID? No, not your badge number, an ID with your full name, address, social, etc. Are you under any investigations right now? You know, it's not typical for normal people to just sit in an empty parking lot 'doing paperwork' behind an closed business. Do you have any warrants? You gotta understand, this is highly suspicious. I smell marijuana, I need you to step out of the car please...."


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This guy makes the cop look like a tool. For the record I support the cops but some of these guys REALLY get on that high horse and think THEY are the law. They really need to go back to enforcing laws and not opinion.


----------

